# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  امسح نجمة اسرائيل من جهازك ...

## mylife079

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هل تعلمون أن في جهازكم نجمة إسرائيل ؟؟ 

كيفية العثور عليها : 

1- قم بالذهاب إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر . 

2- قم بإختيار القرص C . 

3- ثم قم بفتح مجلد Program Files . 

4- ثم قم بفتح مجلد Microsoft Office . 

5- ثم مجلد MEDIA . 

6 - ومن ثم CAGCAT10 . 

الصوره إسمها J0285926 

الصورة فيها مثل شمـوع و وراهـا الخلفية لونها أزرق و عليها نجمة اسرائيل 

قم بإزالتها_

_منقول_

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

انا ماسحها من الجهاز ومن حياتي كلها ! :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Evil

تم المسح مشكور .. 
أخي ,, الشموع ايضا من ضمن شعارهم 
عليهم اللعنه الكلاب

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا على المرور_

----------


## mhdi

مسحتها والله لا يردها :SnipeR (23):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

مشكورررررررررر :Eh S(20): ر

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور


 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------

